# Anyone own Stahl's TwillStitch Pro?



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

If so, how do you like it? How well does it line up with your twill? Do you need to line everything up by eye?


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Here's a thread I posted a while back right after I got my GX24 and Twill Stitch Pro... I bought the package from Imprintables Warehouse...

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t49431.html

I've used it to create a couple of designs so far. It's not the most intuitive program I've ever used and it's settings are completely different than I'm used to with Brother PE-Design. That said, I've had no problems with anything lining up. It creates a running stitch to show you where to place each piece of twill, then uses a tack-down, then a satin stitch to complete the edges.


----------



## mrshill (Sep 25, 2008)

I am so glad that someone asked this. Tfalk i have read your previous post on this and the info is great! Just would like to know how easy is this program to use. Is this something that I can just pop in a letter and create a sew disk from our would i have to know about pull compensation, stitch length or density etc.... Will this also create a sew disk for designs other that letters. 

Carolyn


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

mrshill said:


> Just would like to know how easy is this program to use. Is this something that I can just pop in a letter and create a sew disk from our would i have to know about pull compensation, stitch length or density etc.... Will this also create a sew disk for designs other that letters.


Carolyn, I think you would need more than just the twill stitch pro (TSP for short...) software. You could probably make it work with just the cutter program and TSP but it would be hard to get everything to line up exactly.

I received a video from Imprintables when I purchased my package. In the video, they show you how to start with the design in Corel or Illustrator, then export the design into the cutter software and TSP. By using a master copy, it's easy to keep the cutter file and the stitchi file in sync. Without starting from a master, I think it would be almost impossible to get the twill and the stitching to line up but I suppose it's possible...

From what I've experimented with TSP, it doesn't have a lot of options for adjusting things but I'm also used to how PE-Design works instead. I found it easier to create the applique stitching in TSP and save it as a .PES file, then open the .PES file in PE-Design and make changes there to the stitch density, stitch order, etc simply because I am more used to how it functions. TSP has a couple of built in fonts and I seem to recall a way to import lettering but I haven't really played with it a lot. I was not impressed with it's 'convert to fill' option - when you convert a letter 'O' for example, it shows it on the screen as a completely filled in circle instead of with the hole in the middle. I never tried actually stitching it to see if it filled in the center or not but it sure looks like it on the screen. I decided it was easier to go back to what I already knew and do those kind of things in PE-Design. For appliques, it it much simpler to create them in TSP than it is in PE-Design.

I'm rambling at this point but hopefully you get the idea of what I mean. If there is anything else I can tell you, feel free to ask!


----------



## sewon (Sep 4, 2007)

Can you get a stitch file for the Twill without a twill program? Is there a way to export the design from your cutter program, import it into a digitizing program and then create the stitches around it? The problem I could see in this is making sure it stayed true to size. Has anyone done it this way?


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Virginia, Stahls will sell you the twill already cut along with a sew disk. I only have Roland CutStudio so I am not familiar with any of the other cutter packages. I don't believe this is possible with Cut Studio. I don't recall any type of export capabilities.

Can it be done? Certainly with enough time and effort to adjust the sizes of multiple files until you get it right. If I had only 1 design, I'd probably try that route. For working on multiple designs, I think in the long run it's better to have everything as automated as possible. With Twill Stitch Pro, software for your cutter and either Corel or Illustrator, you pretty much have everything you need to create new patterns at will. Take away and of the 3 pieces and it just becomes that more difficult.

Hmm, maybe I should start a service for creating cutter and applique files


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

tfalk,

I ordered it and it just came in. Could it be so simple?  I love this thing!

Thanks for the info!


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Good luck with it Marcelo, let us know how everything works out!

The only thing I found that I really don't like is how it groups things together when you convert to applique. When it creates the stitch file, it orders the colors as placement stitch, tackdown, then it combines the same color for the satin stitch edge AND the placement stitch for the next piece. I find I'd rather do all the placement stitches together, then all the tackdowns, then all the final satin stitches. To do it the way I would like, I have to break apart all the 'satin stitch and next placement stitch' colors and then reorder all the pieces.


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

Starting 4 jobs with it today! Doing some very basic stuff with it; will take some photos.


----------



## pianopop6 (Sep 2, 2011)

very old thread here - but was about to purchase TSP but had a question...

I realize that for custom fonts I will just export my plotter file to the software and create the stitch file...

but what about if i want to use the stahls auto stitch fonts they have - can i export the cut files for those to cut my own twill and then sew it?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

pianopop6 said:


> very old thread here - but was about to purchase TSP but had a question...
> 
> I realize that for custom fonts I will just export my plotter file to the software and create the stitch file...
> 
> but what about if i want to use the stahls auto stitch fonts they have - can i export the cut files for those to cut my own twill and then sew it?


I quickly took a look and couldn't see a way to do that with this product.


----------



## mes2007 (Oct 12, 2013)

Hi Binki. I own TSP and never attempted to complete the task you described but I do believe you can do it. ISS Long beach 2015 is coming up January 16-18. Perhaps if you are able to attend you can ask the Stahl's folks directly, they'll have a booth there...


----------



## moosevalley (Jan 5, 2011)

I bought TSP a couple years ago and love it. Makes things so much easier. I misunderstood things at first as I thought it would work with the letters I had already bought from stahls and it does not. But now we do a lot of twill work. We create the files and send them to our laser, cut the twill with it then import the file to TSP and create the sew file. Its very quick and easy to use.


----------



## cvgalloway (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm reopening this thread with questions - I'm looking to purchase this software. 
I'm hoping it will meet all my needs - mainly with creating applique numbers for baseball jerseys
Does it come with these fonts/numbers already?

Thanks
Catherine


----------



## pianopop6 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi - I just got it a few months ago and use it daily. It does come with fonts...the problem is you have to then by Stahls pre-cut numbers to use along with those programs. So if you are looking to cut your own twill the built-in fonts are useless. I make my own fonts in illustrator and then export to my cut program, and then export from there to TSP and this system works well for me. But even doing a full team's numbers/names in TSP is VERY time consuming.


----------

